# Mazzer Royal Renovation



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Thought I'd start a thread to document this! Just received the royal in kit form today.. have decided on colours (going to get some bits of the fracino classic I sorted last month powdercoated to match) so should be dropping them up to the powder coaters tomorrow! She's been used, but runs sweetly. Brand new Ti burrs so really looking forward to tasting the upgrade over my SJ.

Interestingly, it still runs with the guts removed. Would make a great project for someone to make one doserless in a custom body!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I love to see these kinds of projects, shame I haven't got the time to do something similar myself!

Are you refurbing the case/stand only or doing some mods as well?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be watching this with interest, I do like a refurb


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

destiny said:


> I love to see these kinds of projects, shame I haven't got the time to do something similar myself!
> 
> Are you refurbing the case/stand only or doing some mods as well?


yep, main case refurb, she'll be getting the usual mazzer mods too. not decided on a hopper yet!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

If you're going 'hopper' and not single dosing, have you seen the coloured hoppers that Jens (Torr) does. I'm not saying they fit the Royal but depending on colour scheme they would look quite special. The red one is outstanding IMO


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr O said:


> If you're going 'hopper' and not single dosing, have you seen the coloured hoppers that Jens (Torr) does. I'm not saying they fit the Royal but depending on colour scheme they would look quite special. The red one is outstanding IMO


I would have thought you'd go Orange hmmm


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Get it on! Be interested in the feedback of taste difference from SJ to this also so don't miss that bit out once done!!

Good luck.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I would have thought you'd go Orange hmmm


No orange option









i wouldnt buy buy the red one, just saying I think it looks the nads


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Colour choices! Of course black, silver and chrome are also on offer. . But boring!


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Get it on! Be interested in the feedback of taste difference from SJ to this also so don't miss that bit out once done!!
> 
> Good luck.


Hopefully it should be back tomorrow. Have compared 64mm grinders to 83mm before at BB (65e V ceado e37s) and there was a marked difference (snoother, more 'layers' to the flavour) - thats what spurred me on to do this! hopefully the difference will be the same or more with the Ti burrs I have in this one.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You'll be needing some nice new rubber feet on that then... ?? ;-)


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

She' s back!!










All built up and ready for dialling in;










Comparison to SJ;










(New coffee machine colours in background  )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice colour!


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

@coffeechap its the candy red i was talking about. Unfortunately the grinder casting and process for the candy colours are not very well suited - there are a few pits etc. This can be sorted if I go for a more sober colour. It brightens the office up nicely for now though!


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

The finish looks really good compared to what you started off with. What sort of preparation was needed? Did you have it sand-blasted or something else?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Dr Steve said:


> The finish looks really good compared to what you started off with. What sort of preparation was needed? Did you have it sand-blasted or something else?


Thanks. I just gave it to them and they sorted it. Chemical strip I think..


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

OK! so we have a nice colour on our grinder, but the real question is "What is the taste like?" Has it improved along with the colour?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, lovely colour - nice one.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

salty dog said:


> OK! so we have a nice colour on our grinder, but the real question is "What is the taste like?" Has it improved along with the colour?


Without a doubt. I'm holding off making a sweeping, definitive statement until I've had it for a while and got used to it.. but its very different. Similar to when we tried the e37s but more I think - brews are smoother and sweeter, with more complexity. I'm starting to pour more EK style shots - currently 17.5g > 50g is making a lovely long espresso to drink on its own.

Have ordered some nice beans to play with this week.. more news when I have it!


----------

